# The Big Bang Theory [02/06/2014] - "The Locomotive Manipulation"



## ScubaCat (Jun 26, 2003)

"Mmm. Grape juice that burns."

Amy: I deserve romance, and I didn't know how else to make it happen. 
Sheldon: Well, if you want romance, then let's have romance! Oh, look, there's wine. Mmm. Grape juice that burns. Uh, now let's gaze into each other's eyes, hmm? You blinked I win. Let's see. What's next? Oh, kissing's romantic.
Amy: That was nice.
Sheldon: Good.​


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

I hope they move the Sheldon/Amy relationship forward. It is getting as boring as Raj not being able to talk to women was.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

Interesting that they couldn't give sheldon an "equal" (at least for trains) without also making him mentally "off".

"Did I tell you what happened to me at UPS?"


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

Trainman would have totally rocked this episode!


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

I am going to be very upset if Raj doesn't go on a date/multiple dates with that Vet.

First, because he deserves it after all this time, and 2nd because I really like that actress.

-smak-


----------



## DLL66 (Oct 21, 2002)

This was a blah episode for me. I hope the rest of the season will be better than this.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

smak said:


> I am going to be very upset if Raj doesn't go on a date/multiple dates with that Vet.
> 
> First, because he deserves it after all this time, and 2nd because I really like that actress.
> 
> -smak-


I know I've seen her in other stuff. Just don't remember what.


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

loubob57 said:


> I know I've seen her in other stuff. Just don't remember what.


Lost. Malcolm in the Middle. NCIS. Tons of other stuff I can't remember right now. She has been around a long time.


----------



## StacieH (Jan 2, 2009)

ClutchBrake said:


> Lost. Malcolm in the Middle. NCIS. Tons of other stuff I can't remember right now. She has been around a long time.


And "Switched at Birth." That's where I first saw her.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

smak said:


> I am going to be very upset if Raj doesn't go on a date/multiple dates with that Vet.
> 
> First, because he deserves it after all this time, and 2nd because I really like that actress.


Had to look her up while I was watching the show. She was the "kid" on Lost. She sure has grown up!

How'd they make the train seem to move at the end?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

mattack said:


> Had to look her up while I was watching the show. She was the "kid" on Lost. She sure has grown up!
> 
> How'd they make the train seem to move at the end?


They were on a real train...


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

Thought it was a great episode. 

I do hope they keep the vet around for Raj. It's about time.

I laughed at Bernadette trying to get Sheldon to come back to the table and it ended with him inviting his new friend. I didn't check credits but was he the guy on the new Kristie show that is playing her long lost son?


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

eddyj said:


> I hope they move the Sheldon/Amy relationship forward. It is getting as boring as Raj not being able to talk to women was.


Me too. They don't have to get married or anything, but forward _is needed_.



smak said:


> I am going to be very upset if Raj doesn't go on a date/multiple dates with that Vet.
> 
> First, because he deserves it after all this time, and 2nd because I really like that actress.
> 
> -smak-


 She is a cutie. Hope she becomes a regular. I don't really find any of the women on the show that attractive anymore. So it would be nice to have her on.



mattack said:


> Had to look her up while I was watching the show. She was the "kid" on Lost. She sure has grown up!


Tania Raymonde certainly looks different from when she was in Lost. But Kaley Cuoco looks totally different from [media]http://www.isysportal.com/images/photoalbum/photoalbum16/Isys-kaley-cuoco-VIDCAP%20Kaley%20Cuoco%20Bikini4.jpg[/media]


----------



## awsnyde (May 11, 2007)

Very funny episode. I did LOL at the "grape juice that burns" line.

I didn't think Tania Raymonde looked that much different on "Lost"; certainly not like the difference between "Malcolm in the Middle"--where she actually was a kid--and now.

She was also on the MTV's late, lamented "Death Valley", the one with the cops in LA fighting zombies, vampires, etc. As I was looking that one up to ensure I had the right name, I noticed it also starred Caity Lotz, currently of "Arrow".


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

awsnyde said:


> Very funny episode. I did LOL at the "grape juice that burns" line.
> 
> I didn't think Tania Raymonde looked that much different on "Lost"; certainly not like the difference between "Malcolm in the Middle"--where she actually was a kid--and now.
> 
> She was also on the MTV's late, lamented "Death Valley", the one with the cops in LA fighting zombies, vampires, etc. As I was looking that one up to ensure I had the right name, I noticed it also starred Caity Lotz, currently of "Arrow".


Now the question is, can she be funny? I didn't see her in the other sitcoms, so I don't know.

She really is a beauty. 
[media]http://images.bwwstatic.com/columnpic6/D1471E6D-E211-045F-069D56E08C6DFCFF.jpg[/media]

Oh baby!


----------



## awsnyde (May 11, 2007)

replaytv said:


> Now the question is, can she be funny? I didn't see her in the other sitcoms, so I don't know.


I remember Death Valley as being hilarious, though I don't remember if her character was. I vaguely recall her playing it straight, which was good for the role. I *best* remember, for what will become obvious reasons later in this sentence, the late season episode where she went undercover as a vampire prostitute--and was correspondingly scantily clad at one point.

Just checked on Amazon; that would be episode 8. Also, the show is now available on DVD (sadly not blu-ray), and also available as a digital purchase, both SD and HD. I highly recommend it if you like silly (but good) comedies. Maybe think Brooklyn Nine-Nine with vampires and zombies, or possibly Cops--if it were intentionally funny--with vampires and zombies, since Death Valley is filmed in the mockumentary style.

I'm definitely considering buying the digital HD version of the series, although I'd much prefer Blu-Ray so as not to eat up space on my TiVo.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

ClutchBrake said:


> Lost. Malcolm in the Middle. NCIS. Tons of other stuff I can't remember right now. She has been around a long time.


NCIS and Lost, that's the ticket!


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

betts4 said:


> I laughed at Bernadette trying to get Sheldon to come back to the table and it ended with him inviting his new friend. I didn't check credits but was he the guy on the new Kristie show that is playing her long lost son?


Yes, he is. And he's a big part of the reason I quit watching that show. I think he's terribly miscast, to the point I had to kill the SP. Well, that and the show stinks...


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

astrohip said:


> Yes, he is. And he's a big part of the reason I quit watching that show. I think he's terribly miscast, to the point I had to kill the SP. Well, that and the show stinks...


If you aren't watching the show, why are you here talking about it? Just so you can threadcrap? That seems a bit rude.


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

I liked Sheldon's reaction to the kiss. He decided that he liked it. It was still an awkward kiss, as he doesn't have any experience at it. I'm glad he invited Amy to go with him, so it was a couple thing, rather than Sheldon just having a good time separately. 

I was surprised that Bernadette and Howard wanted to be with Sheldon and Amy for Valentine's Day. I'm guessing that was more of a Bernadette thing than an Amy thing. Amy is getting further away from her geeky self the more time she spends with the girls. She is still geeky, but she isn't as awkward as she used to be.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Agatha Mystery said:


> If you aren't watching the show, why are you here talking about it? Just so you can threadcrap? That seems a bit rude.


Because this is a thread for a different show?


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

I read it as he canceled his SP for BBT.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

"I didn't check credits but was he the guy on the new Kristie show that is playing her long lost son?"

"Yes, he is. And he's a big part of the reason I quit watching that show. I think he's terribly miscast, to the point I had to kill the SP. Well, that and the show stinks..."


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

I could see Sheldon kissing her to make his point, but when he put his arm around her, I thought, Ok, we are going to start to see a new Sheldon. 

But then he rated the banjo player the best part of the weekend, so maybe not.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Agatha Mystery said:


> I read it as he canceled his SP for BBT.


No. He cancelled Kirstie. As did I. Horrible show.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Agatha Mystery said:


> I read it as he canceled his SP for BBT.


I didn't....and neither did Rob....


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

I was admitting my mistake. I thought he meant the other.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Agatha Mystery said:


> I was admitting my mistake. I thought he meant the other.


hey, it's a BBT thread. We need some tangent to go off on.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> I could see Sheldon kissing her to make his point, but when he put his arm around her, I thought, Ok, we are going to start to see a new Sheldon.
> 
> But then he rated the banjo player the best part of the weekend, so maybe not.


Maybe the banjo player was a better kisser, had a waist, and didn't think practical science was more important than theoretical physics.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> hey, it's a BBT thread. We need some tangent to go off on.


:up:

Off on another tangent, I've met folks like their awkward train dude, I cringed most of the way through that part.

However I do think the fact that Sheldon kissed Amy and didn't recoil in horror does show that their relationship is progressing.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

dianebrat said:


> However I do think the fact that Sheldon kissed Amy and didn't recoil in horror does show that their relationship is progressing.


And that Jim Parsons is a good actor.


----------



## ScubaCat (Jun 26, 2003)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> I could see Sheldon kissing her to make his point, but when he put his arm around her, I thought, Ok, we are going to start to see a new Sheldon.
> 
> But then he rated the banjo player the best part of the weekend, so maybe not.


No, he didn't choose a favorite. He needed more data. It went like this:

Leonard: Hang on, hang on. Are all those things equal to you?
Sheldon: Hmm, it never occurred to me to pick a favorite.
Leonard: Give it a go.
Sheldon: I can't answer that without collecting additional data.
Leonard: "Additional data", you dog!
Sheldon: I'm not sure how listening to other nine-fingered banjo players makes me a dog, but all right.​


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

dianebrat said:


> Off on another tangent, I've met folks like their awkward train dude, I cringed most of the way through that part.


Hell, I've BEEN folks like the awkward train dude. Trying being deeply into medieval history, or comics books, or any of a number of other things, in a room full of normal people.

I've learned to be keenly aware of the impending eye-glaze.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Hell, I've BEEN folks like the awkward train dude. Trying being deeply into medieval history, or comics books, or any of a number of other things, in a room full of normal people.
> 
> I've learned to be keenly aware of the impending eye-glaze.


/frantically searching for an eye-glaze emoticon


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Hell, I've BEEN folks like the awkward train dude. Trying being deeply into medieval history, or comics books, or any of a number of other things, in a room full of normal people.
> I've learned to be keenly aware of the impending eye-glaze.


I realized after you posted that my cringe could be misconstrued, I felt bad for all parties, Amy for having it happen, and train guy for not understanding what he was doing wrong, and the cringe'ness comes from having close friends with unique gifts that can veer into that zone too, I still love them to death.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Anubys said:


> /frantically searching for an eye-glaze emoticon


Believe me, if there were such a thing, this forum (and this thread) would be full of it.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

ClutchBrake said:


> Lost. Malcolm in the Middle. NCIS. Tons of other stuff I can't remember right now. She has been around a long time.


She was in Intelligence the week before this episode aired.


----------



## ct1 (Jun 27, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Hell, I've BEEN folks like the awkward train dude. Trying being deeply into medieval history, or comics books, or any of a number of other things, in a room full of normal people.


Or, 20 years ago, trying to explain "yes, I use my computer to log onto these computer networks, download software, chat with total strangers, etc." and you can just see behind their eyes "totally cuckoo, normal folks would never do something like that..."


----------



## MikeCC (Jun 19, 2004)

ct1 said:


> Or, 20 years ago, trying to explain "yes, I use my computer to log onto these computer networks, download software, chat with total strangers, etc." and you can just see behind their eyes "totally cuckoo, normal folks would never do something like that..."


And I assume you are implying that nowadays _"normal"_ folks would do something like that...

I would not use our community here in any meaningful representation of "normal."


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

dianebrat said:


> However I do think the fact that Sheldon kissed Amy and didn't recoil in horror does show that their relationship is progressing.


Sure, it progressed in this episode. But if next week it just goes back to Sheldon being Sheldon and they don't move forward from the kiss, then it will be terribly disappointing.


----------



## betts4 (Dec 27, 2005)

I was not aware of this before, but a friend told me today that train guy Eric (who used to work for UPS) was actually dressed and acting much like a "trainspotter" from the UK. My friend was saying that over there, that is what the geeks wear. Right down to that type of jacket he had on and that Sheldon liked. The thought was maybe it was a nod to that similar culture as as our geeks in England. Or maybe just a coincidence. I know at least 3 Rail Fans- train geeks personally and could see a bit of Sheldon in all of them. As Rob H said,


> Originally Posted by Rob Helmerichs View Post
> Hell, I've BEEN folks like the awkward train dude. Trying being deeply into medieval history, or comics books, or any of a number of other things, in a room full of normal people.


Yep. Been there, done that. Heck, still there and still doing it, but have learned to be quiet also.


----------



## ct1 (Jun 27, 2003)

MikeCC said:


> And I assume you are implying that nowadays _"normal"_ folks would do something like that...
> 
> I would not use our community here in any meaningful representation of "normal."


Maybe not _our_ community, but Facebook stats would indicate that quite a few folks use computer networks nowadays...


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I liked this episode. Howard and Bernadette's eye rolls and comments were funny, as was Amy trying to cajole Sheldon to come back to here. When I was in Napa Valley, I saw that train and thought it would have been a lot of fun to ride on it


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

I did think that the train was a sweet idea by Amy in an attempt to do something that Sheldon liked. I didn't quite see how his point was valid when he said that he was supposed to have fun, when that fun obviously excluded her. He stood there, and berated her, embarassing her in front of everyone in that train car. Whatever point he won, he lost with that tirade. However, it was nice to see him suddenly enjoy the date-like portions (mid-kiss) to the point where he invited her to go with him, rather than exclude her by running off and playing with his train friend.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

replaytv said:


> Me too. They don't have to get married or anything, but forward _is needed_.
> 
> She is a cutie. Hope she becomes a regular. I don't really find any of the women on the show that attractive anymore. So it would be nice to have her on.


Funny thing is, I recognized her right away from Malcolm in the Middle, because I had just watched a few of her episodes, and then I went to IMDB to confirm that i was right, and saw that she was Alex on Lost, and then kicked myself for not realizing that.

She has grown up nicely.

-smak-


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Hell, I've BEEN folks like the awkward train dude. Trying being deeply into medieval history, or comics books, or any of a number of other things, in a room full of normal people.


Heck, basically all of the contestants on "King of the Nerds" _are_ "awkward train dude" (or dudette). I realize they're probably encouraged to nerd it up on that show..

The kiss in this episode was totally the 'fake movie/TV kiss'. They were basically kissing the side of each other's mouths. It probably would have looked more realistic from some other angle from the camera.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

When you think about it, Sheldon and Amy actually have a better relationship in many ways than Penny and Leonard. Penny and Leonard don't seem to have anything in common other than carnal knowledge. If Leonard took up heavy drinking then they would have that in common too, beings that is a big part of Pennys' character now. 

But Sheldon and Amy seem to a relationship enjoying their particular brand of pastimes such a 'Fun with Flags', Word of the Day, Counter-factuals, and other entertainment. 

And if Amy really wants some 'action', she only needs be sick, or even better, fake being sick. Then she can get a good spanking, with suitable romantic music in the background. Sometimes you have resort to a little manipulation of your significant other if you don't have hollow bones. 

And they have a relationship agreement that at least provides a forum for addressing problems.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

Maybe they have a better friendship, but I don't think they have a better relationship. Amy constantly has to tell Sheldon that he's treating her like crap, and she continually takes it because she doesn't think she can do any better.

Manipulating your boyfriend into showing romantic feelings towards you really doesn't make a healthy relationship.

-smak-


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

OMG, sitting on a train to NYC and a woman who looks just like Bernadette is sitting across from me. 

Almost a perfect copy minus the, ahem, chest area and the voice.

I wish I could take a picture!


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Anubys said:


> OMG, sitting on a train to NYC and a woman who looks just like Bernadette is sitting across from me.
> 
> Almost a perfect copy minus the, ahem, chest area and the voice.
> 
> I wish I could take a picture!


Why can't you?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Bierboy said:


> Why can't you?


New York has super-strong stalker laws?


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Bierboy said:


> Why can't you?


Well, I did get caught staring a couple of time with my jaw on the floor (it took me a while to get over the shock).

Plus, I am not a TOTAL creep!


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> New York has super-strong stalker laws?


Pffftt.....


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

Anubys said:


> OMG, sitting on a train to NYC and a woman who looks just like Bernadette is sitting across from me.
> 
> Almost a perfect copy minus the, ahem, chest area and the voice.
> 
> I wish I could take a picture!


Sounds like a new improved 'Bernadette 2.0'! Did you ask her if she wanted to take up acting? Bernadettes' voice irritates me, and I prefer lighter on the top, except for weather girls.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

betts4 said:


> I was not aware of this before, but a friend told me today that train guy Eric (who used to work for UPS) was actually dressed and acting much like a "trainspotter" from the UK. My friend was saying that over there, that is what the geeks wear. Right down to that type of jacket he had on and that Sheldon liked. The thought was maybe it was a nod to that similar culture as as our geeks in England. Or maybe just a coincidence. I know at least 3 Rail Fans- train geeks personally and could see a bit of Sheldon in all of them. As Rob H said,
> Yep. Been there, done that. Heck, still there and still doing it, but have learned to be quiet also.


The slang name for them is "anorak", which is a type of coat.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Anubys said:


> OMG, sitting on a train to NYC and a woman who looks just like Bernadette is sitting across from me.


Did you ask her out?


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

I was reading in one of my brothers' train magazines, and it had a article about a guy that takes videos of trains. 

Initially he did it for hobby. He would set up his equipment and cameras at particular locations that he liked the scenic and the particular train coming by and he would even set up lights for night shots. He told his train buddies about his videos and started sharing them. Then he started selling them and then was able to quit his job and live on the money he made selling them. 

He does have problems on occasion with law enforcement coming by and wanting to know what he is doing, but he now just shows them his DVDs for sale of the trains and they then leave him alone.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

replaytv said:


> I was reading in one of my brothers' train magazines, and it had a article about a guy that takes videos of trains.
> 
> Initially he did it for hobby. He would set up his equipment and cameras at particular locations that he liked the scenic and the particular train coming by and he would even set up lights for night shots. He told his train buddies about his videos and started sharing them. Then he started selling them and then was able to quit his job and live on the money he made selling them.


Reminds me of The Station Agent and them chasing the train all whoopy and hollering 

When I was a kid a couple of relatives had train tracks in or near their back yards and a train going by was an _occasion_ to all us kids. They're just fascinating!


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Cearbhaill said:


> Reminds me of The Station Agent and them chasing the train all whoopy and hollering
> 
> When I was a kid a couple of relatives had train tracks in or near their back yards and a train going by was an _occasion_ to all us kids. They're just fascinating!


"The Station Agent" is a WONDERFUL movie. I'm a unashamed train lover; I don't routinely photograph trains, but my wife and I love traveling by train and have taken six long distance (at least one night) train trips in the US over the past 10 years...


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

I spent a bloody fortune on this stuff for my son. I even had the wooden chest to store it in, just in case I have a grandson someday. It all got washed away in Sandy.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

replaytv said:


> I was reading in one of my brothers' train magazines, and it had a article about a guy that takes videos of trains.


I'm guessing this was several years ago at least. On the HD & Home Theatre Podcast, the guys were talking about some movie/TV show (I honestly don't know which) that was just HD video of a train ride. IIRC, this was in some other country than the U.S. Supposedly it aired on TV (as I said, it may have originally been a movie), and got some huge ratings. It was brought up because back then, in other countries, the amount of stuff actually in HD was limited, and on this podcast they used to talk about the # of commercials in HD vs not in HD, and various science shows.

(I started listening to this podcast long ago for some reason.. Heck, I *still* record most shows in SD, for space reasons.. But just very recently, have started recording a few in HD regularly, usually the ones I will watch THAT night... and I am thinking of putting a 3 TB drive in my Roamio, even though I still offload some recordings for space reasons now.)


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

replaytv said:


> Sounds like a new improved 'Bernadette 2.0'! Did you ask her if she wanted to take up acting? Bernadettes' voice irritates me, and I prefer lighter on the top, except for weather girls.


I really wanted to ask her if she watched BBT but some people really get upset if you tell them they look like someone (if they don't like the someone). I remember one time someone told my sister she looked like Sade (80s singer) and my sister was livid for days...



mattack said:


> Did you ask her out?


I think Howard would have been pissed! 

She was clearly married...I am very much married...

so we just had sex in the bathroom


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Amusingly enough Kotaku had this article yesterday on a hotel in Japan that has train-themed rooms, yep, thought of this thread while reading it.
http://kotaku.com/a-hotel-room-where-train-nerds-can-get-action-train-ac-1521258709


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

Anubys said:


> OMG, sitting on a train to NYC and a woman who looks just like Bernadette is sitting across from me.
> 
> Almost a perfect copy minus the, ahem, chest area and the voice.
> 
> I wish I could take a picture!


You know that that's not her real voice?


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

Anubys said:


> I remember one time someone told my sister she looked like Sade (80s singer) and my sister was livid for days...


I loved Sades' videos. Can I have your sisters' phone number?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Lori said:


> You know that that's not her real voice?


 What do they do....dub in all her speaking parts?


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> What do they do....dub in all her speaking parts?


Well, it's her voice in that she's the one actually talking like that when they film the episodes. But it's not her "normal" voice. It's just a bit of acting she does as part of the character.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> Well, it's her voice in that she's the one actually talking like that when they film the episodes. But it's not her "normal" voice. It's just a bit of acting she does as part of the character.


Well, of course...that seems to be obvious. She seems to change her voice quite a bit in the show...mimicking Howard's mother at times is certainly one example. But she also seems to have various voice qualities at other times...


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> Well, of course...that seems to be obvious. She seems to change her voice quite a bit in the show...mimicking Howard's mother at times is certainly one example. But she also seems to have various voice qualities at other times...


Here's an interview with her at Comic-Con. You can see here that her normal voice isn't as high-pitched and squeaky as Bernadette's, although she'll occasionally get higher pitched when talking about certain things.


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

Just like Jean Stapleton didn't really have the Edith Bunker voice. It was part of the character.


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

Her voice wasn't the Bernadette voice as we know it when she first appeared on the show. I'm only catching up with the show from reruns and it was weird for me to watch her introduction to the show and her voice be "wrong".


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Lori said:


> You know that that's not her real voice?


I actually had no idea!

Every time the woman on the train talked (she was on a business trip with her boss), it just felt so _wrong_.

it's weird how much it affected me. The fact that it happened on a train (and we sat across from each other just like they sat on this show was just too much for me to handle. I'm sure she went home to her husband and told him all about the bald fat weirdo sitting across from her


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

Anubys said:


> I actually had no idea!
> 
> Every time the woman on the train talked (she was on a business trip with her boss), it just felt so _wrong_.
> 
> it's weird how much it affected me. The fact that it happened on a train (and we sat across from each other just like they sat on this show was just too much for me to handle. I'm sure she went home to her husband and told him all about the bald fat weirdo sitting across from her


If she looks that much like her, I bet she's used to being stared at and she probably knows the reason why.

Years ago there was a mom of a kid on our son's baseball team that looked just like the actress Geena Davis. I started to mention it and she finished my sentence for me. She had heard it so much, she knew exactly what was about to come out of my mouth. Interesting note: She said she was adopted, so who knows...they might be related.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

DevdogAZ said:


> Here's an interview with her at Comic-Con. You can see here that her normal voice isn't as high-pitched and squeaky as Bernadette's, although she'll occasionally get higher pitched when talking about certain things.


Still a little nasal twang I think. But, OMG, Capt Nerd Boy was annoying.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

I don't get what the big deal is about this...actors and actresses use different voices/accents all the time...


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> I don't get what the big deal is about this...actors and actresses use different voices/accents all the time...


It's not a big deal, but when you are used to seeing them speak as a character it can be a shock to hear them speak in their real voice. I get that.

It was that way with me the first time I heard Jean Stapleton on a talk show when I was a kid, because to me she was Edith. It was just odd to not hear the Edith voice coming out of her mouth.

It's also odd to see interviews with the guy that plays Rick on The Walking Dead because I hear him speaking in his natural English accent.


----------



## jamesl (Jul 12, 2012)

Lori said:


> You know that that's not her real voice?


reminds me of


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

replaytv said:


> I loved Sades' videos. Can I have your sisters' phone number?


OK, if she only has a irritating voice when she gets worked up I guess I can take Melissa Rauchs' phone number instead. Or any of the female cast members for that matter, but I don't want Jean Stapletons'.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

replaytv said:


> ...but I don't want Jean Stapletons'.


Wouldn't do you any good...she died last year...


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> Wouldn't do you any good...she died last year...


Different strokes....


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

busyba said:


> Different strokes....


----------



## Hot4Bo (Apr 3, 2003)

Jstkiddn said:


> It's not a big deal, but when you are used to seeing them speak as a character it can be a shock to hear them speak in their real voice. I get that....


I am a huge fan of Chicago Fire. I had no idea until very recently when I saw an interview online with Jesse Spencer that he is Australian with an Austrailian accent. I guess, if I ever saw House, I would have known but I never did and I was totally shocked.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Hot4Bo said:


> I am a huge fan of Chicago Fire. I had no idea until very recently when I saw an interview online with Jesse Spencer that he is Australian with an Austrailian accent. I guess, if I ever saw House, I would have known but I never did and I was totally shocked.


I had the same reaction with both Bill and Jason from _True Blood_.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> I don't get what the big deal is about this...actors and actresses use different voices/accents all the time...


I don't think it's a big deal at all. It was you who asked about it, and I simply answered your question.


----------



## The Spud (Aug 28, 2002)

busyba said:


> Different strokes....


Nah, not a stroke at all. Natural causes.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

EW article about "The Kiss" Also a video of Jim Parsons discussing the kiss and leading up to it.

http://insidetv.ew.com/2014/02/13/big-bang-theory-sheldon-amy-kiss/


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> I don't think it's a big deal at all. It was you who asked about it, and I simply answered your question.


My comment was not directed toward you; just the flood of other comments expressing surprise that it's not her natural voice.


----------



## MikeCC (Jun 19, 2004)

Hot4Bo said:


> I am a huge fan of Chicago Fire. I had no idea until very recently when I saw an interview online with Jesse Spencer that he is Australian with an Austrailian accent. I guess, if I ever saw House, I would have known but I never did and I was totally shocked.


Jesse did not have an Aussie accent on _House_.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

The Spud said:


> Nah, not a stroke at all. Natural causes.


I've called other females with less a chance of getting a response, and even I find that hard to believe, but fact is stranger than fiction!

On another topic, I was watching the rerun tonight and loved the line by Sheldon
" Are you sure your moth-like personality won't be drawn to this blazing fire that is myself?"


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> My comment was not directed toward you; just the flood of other comments expressing surprise that it's not her natural voice.


But my point is that this whole tangent about her voice started because of your question about it. So it's kind of ironic that you asked the question that started the tangent, and then after several people chimed in, you said, "I don't get what the big deal about this is..." Nobody ever said it was a big deal. It was merely a discussion about a subject, started by you.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Hot4Bo said:


> I am a huge fan of Chicago Fire. I had no idea until very recently when I saw an interview online with Jesse Spencer that he is Australian with an Austrailian accent. I guess, if I ever saw House, I would have known but I never did and I was totally shocked.





MikeCC said:


> Jesse did not have an Aussie accent on _House_.


It definitely snuck in at times.
Mine was hearing Kevin McKidd after having been introduced to him in Journeyman, I was not expecting that strong a native accent in his interviews, I can't even imagine how hard it is to manage that kind of vocal acting performance, those dialog coaches earn their keep.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

MikeCC said:


> Jesse did not have an Aussie accent on _House_.


Er, yes. Yes he did!


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> But my point is that this whole tangent about her voice started because of your question about it...


No it didn't; it started because of the post before mine mentioning that it wasn't the actress' real voice. If that had not been posted, none of this would have been mentioned...this conversation would have happened with or without my comment...it IS, after all, a BBT thread...


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> No it didn't; it started because of the post before mine mentioning that it wasn't the actress' real voice. If that had not been posted, none of this would have been mentioned...this conversation would have happened with or without my comment...it IS, after all, a BBT thread...


Disagree. I think it is common knowledge that Melissa Rauch's regular voice is not high and squeaky like Bernadette's. I don't think anyone would have thought twice about that comment. It wasn't until you questioned it and asked whether they dub her voice that it merited a response.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Bierboy said:


> No it didn't; it started because of the post before mine mentioning that it wasn't the actress' real voice. If that had not been posted, none of this would have been mentioned...this conversation would have happened with or without my comment...it IS, after all, a BBT thread...





DevdogAZ said:


> Disagree. I think it is common knowledge that Melissa Rauch's regular voice is not high and squeaky like Bernadette's. I don't think anyone would have thought twice about that comment. It wasn't until you questioned it and asked whether they dub her voice that it merited a response.


I think you're talking past each other. I saw Bierboy's comment as being a (characteristically) sarcastic response to "You know that that's not her real voice?", when of course it IS her real voice (i.e., it's her speaking, not somebody else being dubbed in). And then, as so often happens around here, it all went south...


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

I was responding to the comment that it looked just like her, except that voice was wrong. Just pointing out that the voice being 'wrong' wouldn't preclude it being her, since the voice that she uses in the show isn't her 'real' voice.

Honestly.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I think you're talking past each other. I saw Bierboy's comment as being a (_*characteristically*_) sarcastic response to "You know that that's not her real voice?", when of course it IS her real voice (i.e., it's her speaking, not somebody else being dubbed in). And then, as so often happens around here, it all went south...


You nailed it Rob...


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Lori said:


> I was responding to the comment that it looked just like her, except that voice was wrong. Just pointing out that the voice being 'wrong' wouldn't preclude it being her, since the voice that she uses in the show isn't her 'real' voice.
> 
> Honestly.


well, if her boobs are enhanced on the show, I will entertain the possibility that it was the actress on the train 

I analyzed that detail for a long time before I paid any attention to the voice


----------



## Lori (Feb 20, 2000)

Anubys said:


> well, if her boobs are enhanced on the show, I will entertain the possibility that it was the actress on the train
> 
> I analyzed that detail for a long time before I paid any attention to the voice


Push-up bras are amazing inventions.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> You nailed it Rob...


I don't generally equate the  emoticon with sarcasm, but I'll take your word for it.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

DevdogAZ said:


> I don't generally equate the  emoticon with sarcasm, but I'll take your word for it.


You don't know Bierboy like I know Bierboy. He became a lot more amusing after I figured out his sense of humor (much like Bob_Newhart, although BN's a lot more obvious about it).


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> You don't know Bierboy like I know Bierboy. He became a lot more amusing after I figured out his sense of humor (much like Bob_Newhart, although BN's a lot more obvious about it).


I guess I don't. BN's deadpan humor is very easy to spot, even in print. But Bierboy's posts usually read as cranky, not funny or sarcastic. I guess I'll have to start looking at his posts differently from now on.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

Lori said:


> Push-up bras are amazing inventions.


I believe we need more data on that.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Ereth said:


> I believe we need more data on that.


...empirical data is preferred...


----------



## Jstkiddn (Oct 15, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> You don't know Bierboy like I know Bierboy. He became a lot more amusing after I figured out his sense of humor (much like Bob_Newhart, although BN's a lot more obvious about it).


Are you saying we should read his posts while looking through Bier goggles?


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

busyba said:


> I had the same reaction with both Bill and Jason from _True Blood_.


Interesting you mention True Blood. With all the discussion about her voice, I was going to share this. 






Different speaking voice!

Greg


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Jstkiddn said:


> Are you saying we should read his posts while looking through Bier goggles?


I see what you did there.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

I thought of this thread and other similar ones while watching Episodes last night.

"Episodes" spoiler


Spoiler



Matt LeBlanc went on a tirade about English actors who come to the US using American accents, taking the jobs of American actors. It was if the writers had been reading TCF.


----------

